# During rehearsal....



## LaFoto (Mar 12, 2013)

... yesterday. Photo obviously not taken BY me, as it is WITH me - daughter took it, I may post it:


----------



## squirrels (Mar 12, 2013)

:thumbup::lmao:


----------



## runnah (Mar 12, 2013)

Did something surprising happen?


----------



## Designer (Mar 12, 2013)

I didn't know you sing.  Very nice photograph!  Your daughter is taking after you.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 12, 2013)

I love this so much! 

But why are you all making upside-down Illuminati symbols?? :lmao:


----------



## pgriz (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, I noticed that as well - the hands are talking/singing!  Or there's a secret message there.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 12, 2013)

maybe they are all doing the cliche maternity shot.


----------



## deeky (Mar 12, 2013)

I think it's the new duckface!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 12, 2013)

In the performance, we never change identities by changing our outfits, as we never leave the stage. So each "self" we represent (here we are high priests) has one little "sign" of its own, as disciples we just continually adore our leader and saviour, as "folk" we are angry (a bit hooligan-style), as soldiers we hold our left fist to our chest (as if we were holding a shield). 

It's going to be the staged version of Bach's St Matthew's Passion.
Performances are going to be next week, Thursday and Friday.
Tension is rising (today was another long day of rehearsals! Daughter took more photos and filmed a little, too, with my 7D).


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 12, 2013)

If I didn't know you were singing, I'd think all of you were shocked at different things going on around you.


----------



## squirrels (Mar 12, 2013)

LaFoto said:


> In the performance, we never change identities by changing our outfits, as we never leave the stage. So each "self" we represent (here we are high priests) has one little "sign" of its own, as disciples we just continually adore our leader and saviour, as "folk" we are angry (a bit hooligan-style), as soldiers we hold our left fist to our chest (as if we were holding a shield).
> 
> It's going to be the staged version of Bach's St Matthew's Passion.
> Performances are going to be next week, Thursday and Friday.
> Tension is rising (today was another long day of rehearsals! Daughter took more photos and filmed a little, too, with my 7D).



Best of luck!!


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 13, 2013)

Funny Foto.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 21, 2013)

Tonight's the premiere. I'm getting excited!
Yesterday's newspaper article with photo taken by my daughter (sorry, the text is in German)

?Unser Vorhaben ist fast irrsinnig? | Rotenburg


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 21, 2013)

Something funny must have happened during rehearsal on 13 March ... and I must have agreed with it.

Tonight ... whoa. Wish us luck.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 26, 2013)

105 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

The two performances went really, really well! I think it was a great success to put Bach's St Matthew Passion onto the stage!
I have loaded a total of 162 photos onto my Flickr - for those interested, it might be worth going over to take a look (and read).

J.S. Bach, Matthäus-Passion in szene - a set on Flickr


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome!


----------

